# Suddenly slowmotion in Mirror's Edge?!!



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Suddenly slowmotion in Mirror's Edge™!!*

Dear all
Hi,
I've been playing Mirror's Edge™ till lvl3, or 4 i think.
every thing looks fine, and i have no lagg or problems during playing till that lvl which it starts fine, after 30 seconds or 45 seconds suddenly my character moves very slow like im using slow motion key and it moves like a turtle...
it can jump or punch very fast like normal....no matter what i do or where i go, after some seconds it gets the problems..
and other things like street movements of cars or sounds are fine.just the character... 

any idea would be great.

P.S:
specs:
3.21GHz pentium 4.
1GB of ram
GeForce 7600 512 mb of ram.
xp service pack 3.
Thanks....


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Suddenly slowmotion in Mirror's Edge™!!*

Anyone knows please?


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Suddenly slowmotion in Mirror's Edge™!!*

I think i found the answer :YouTube - ‪Mirror's Edge:How Fix the slow motion and the alevator bug‬‏


----------

